# Calb se



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Considering the inclusion of the braided straps, Nord-Lock washers, and the bolts; I'd say it was maybe quite a bit less then $1/Ah?

I still feel there is some magic number that is a break over point on battery pricing that will make the upfront purchase price not be so insurmountable.

The days of needing twenty grand for a lithium pack or even fifteen or ten. Six is better; but still a bit much. Congrats on the new pack.

One thing about the current lithium offerings is the relatively low cell voltage where even stringing together a large number of cells still results in somewhat low pack voltage(for those used to dealing with 12v batteries).

The Nissan battery cell format is interesting and has potential. Instead of 2S2P; just think if each tin was done in 4S for some nice cell voltage.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yes, its less because of the added value items but not a whole lot less. The price point is right around that $1ah. That is just awesome. I can see a huge insurgence of builds at this price point. It also means selling more parts that need to be purchased to make your build complete. Kits are not as good of an item as one might think but having a variety of parts available so one can customize for a specific budget or needs. Have the price point so they will fly off the shelf and yet still make a profit. Keep it low enough so they will also return for that water pump or other items. Make perfect sense. 

As for the low voltage packs. Not an issue. Just build a higher ah rating so if you have a 120 volt AC system and 144 volts at 500 amps then you should use 180ah or larger cells to allow for the higher amp draws without issue for the cells. Then utilize your transmission to leverage the power you have. It is perfect for conversions. Use medium sized and weight vehicles and be sure you have enough room in your build for the required cells without leaving only one seat to sit in. 

I have always liked the EVTV battery sales because of the added value items. But until I actually purchased some cells I was not aware of the actual quality of these added value items. I can assure you that the quality of the cells and the added value pieces is just superb. Those braided straps are quite robust yet flexible for the purpose intended. I like the nylon rope with lugs attached for a battery cell handle. The SS bolts and those Nordlock washers are just the best. Those are quite high quality parts. I was impressed also with the quick shipping and done in a very well done manner. On the level as Summit Racing and Amazon. That was the intended purpose as he has stated before. One thing, its like the EV itself. Unless you actually get in and drive one you just don't have a damn clue. Just like the quality of parts just can't be conveyed on video. Once in your hand you just know. 

The shipping department of EVTV has improved 100% since two years ago. So if they do have an item you need and don't want to go hunt a cheaper one somewhere else use them. I do however recommend that if you do have a tight budget you should shop around but when it comes to batteries I don't think you can put together a set that includes those custom fit braided straps and nordlocks and SS bolts for what they offer. You might but you'd have to do some fancy foot work. If you only need the straps or should I say WANT the braided straps you could build your own but you'd need time and they would not be as nice as these. If you do want to buy them from EVTV you will need to measure your own and see if theirs fit. They post the sizes. Don't bother them and ask them if they would fit your cells. You may have an off brand but if you need to know the size then YOU measure them. Don't waste their time with things you can do yourself. 

Pete


----------



## Russco (Dec 23, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> I picked up my CALB SE 100ah cells this afternoon. They came in good order and good time.
> 
> Pete


So, aren't the SE the old blue CALB's? Even EVTV states how much better the new CALB gray cells are. 

Why did you purchase the old fashioned SE cells? 

Russ with the gray cells. $1.20 AH, no sales tax and picked them up locally.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Russco said:


> So, aren't the SE the old blue CALB's? Even EVTV states how much better the new CALB gray cells are.
> 
> Why did you purchase the old fashioned SE cells?
> 
> Russ with the gray cells. $1.20 AH, no sales tax and picked them up locally.


The $1 per ahr floor is slowly falling with the crashed volts and leafs ending up in the market, now more than ever price talks


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

One thing I'm not clear on is what is this expensive "Nickel Manganese Cobalt Oxide" cell? What is it from or who makes it? What is this batteries story?

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=LY50AH


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Russco said:


> So, aren't the SE the old blue CALB's? Even EVTV states how much better the new CALB gray cells are.
> 
> Why did you purchase the old fashioned SE cells?
> 
> Russ with the gray cells. $1.20 AH, no sales tax and picked them up locally.


This is quite easy to answer. I already had 35 CALB SE 100ah cells and wanted to increase the pack size. So naturally I'd just buy more of them. Since mine are pretty new already buying new ones is just the ticket. Yes, the Grey cells are better but there is nothing wrong with the SE cells either. They are not OLD FASHIONED yet. Lead Acid is OLD FASHIONED. The SE cells are just the older model but by no means OLD. 

$1.20 ah is good pricing but $1 is better considering they have the added extra straps, bolts and nordlocks. If I wanted to buy the straps, bolts and washers extra I'd be paying $9 each. That includes a strap, two bolts and two sets of nordlock washers. That is a fair price for those. So for a 60 cell pack that would cost an extra $540 not including tax or shipping if they apply. So lets say I get a Pack of Grey Cells for $1.20 ah. That is $7200 for the 100ah sized cells. Add in the extra and you have $7740 bucks. So with Jacks you pay an extra $1200. So buying elsewhere is not a terrible idea then just figure out what sized straps and go by them from Jack. Just don't bother Jack by asking him what size fits your cells. You need to figure that out then just buy them since he sells them outright. If you priced those out you'd be hard pressed to do better. Those nordlocks are pricy but a good insurance feature. They will lock your cells tight. They don't come loose. 

At the time the $1 per ah were in my reach and I was having no one come forward with a better deal so I snagged 27 of them. Much needed and the braided straps he provides are of excellent quality and are very robust. Unlike many other straps I have seen.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

rmay635703 said:


> The $1 per ahr floor is slowly falling with the crashed volts and leafs ending up in the market, now more than ever price talks


The Leaf and Volt cells are not like the LiFePO4 cells and have a much shorter life span. But I believe that since they are now coming on the market they will help drive the price point of the LiFePO4 cells way down. If they can be purchased for $.80 per ah then it will be even better. Prices will come down.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

rtz said:


> One thing I'm not clear on is what is this expensive "Nickel Manganese Cobalt Oxide" cell? What is it from or who makes it? What is this batteries story?
> 
> http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=LY50AH


Im sure many make cells using this chemistry. Google is your friend.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Current advertised prices are $1.50/Ah, so what am I missing?


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Jack had a special on some new old stock 100/Ah batteries he sold for $1/Ah.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

I've seen that assertion before, that the LiCoO cells such as used in the Volt have shorter life than the LiFePO4 cells. While the LiFePO4 cells are more tolerant of upsets during charge/ discharge and less likely to burn up, the LiCoO cells are used in all the commercial EVs and have lots of service experience in laptops and power tools. Chev warranties the packs for 5 yrs or 180,000 km. So why is it that these packs shouldn't last as long? And at less than half the price per kWh, they're still very tempting! That's a price difference which exists as a result of a Chev subsidy, mind you- there's no similar advantage with the Nissan Leaf pack which here apparently sells for $15,000...


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

Volt uses far less than full battery capacity to increase lifetime.
These cells really do have a substantially lower cycle life. 

They should be lower priced because of it.


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

The "cheap" batteries are back until he runs out and then they are gone forever(no more made):

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=SE100AHA


----------

